# Its that time once again



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

It is that time once again, Round Top Antique Show. 

The wife cant pass up the opportunity to head to the show twice a year. This is our get away to Bastrop State Park for a little rest and relaxation away for the this town. The travel trailer is being cleaned and packed to make the journey.

BSP here we come again!!


----------

